# over 50 Conroe Blue



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nick and I spent some more time jugging Conroe with a few good friends.Friday night was good to us with plenty of box fish and 4 cprs.
The largest fish had the jug pulled a couple hundred yards from were it was set.We got to it and the jug would go under when we got a hold of it and tried to bring it up it made a run and we let him go.We followed him till we got a hold of it and attached another jug.We worked the the jug for a good while and got him in the net barely.We could have used a bigger net .but we landed him.The big Blue tipped the scale at 57.60 lbs what a fish!!! We had anothe jug pulled out of place that had two fish on it a 25 pounder and a 31 lb on two hooks nxt to each other. We got one in the net and then Luke lipped the other,he has some scratches on his hand.The other cpr was in the upper teens.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

The fish had one eye and was 49 inches long with a 30 in. girth.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

good going dwayne


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice DB. Sounds like alot of fun chasin those cats at night.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Great Job! :cheers:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That's better than kissing any girl! He will remember that one way more.


----------



## PaPa T (Sep 29, 2009)

Did you catch and release?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow wtg them are some big old blues.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Way to go!! Your son is a big fish magnet. Stripers, reds, whites and blues.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

PaPa T said:


> Did you catch and release?


yes catch photo released. No need to keep an old giant .


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nick is the man! Your are quite the father! A catfish team that strikes fear in those blues for sure.
SS


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

2fun!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats an awesome Blue and sounds like one heck of a trip!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Its great to have that jug go completly under. Any fish that big deserves to be released. Good times with son. Next year his attention just might be on the girls though. Enjoy while you can.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

WTG, Dwayne and Nick, that is a great fish, thanks for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

*OTHER CPRS FROM FRIDAY NIGHT*















31.8







25.8


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice looking fish you two. Thanks for those pics.


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Great pics.Great Team W.T.G..
R.E.B.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats - nice pics ! 

Even better is the catch and release being practiced.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wells guys the 57.6 lb blue won the Conroe Cajun Catfish Fest. catfish tourney sponsered by Fishingacrosstx.com. Nick will get his prize today at the Fest. there will be other drawings for prizes also for all entries .


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

dbullard said:


> Wells guys the 57.6 lb blue won the Conroe Cajun Catfish Fest. catfish tourney sponsered by Fishingacrosstx.com. Nick will get his prize today at the Fest. there will be other drawings for prizes also for all entries .


Congratulations Nick and dbullard. I know he has to be excited. I wish I would have remembered the festival was today, too. I would have made a trip to Conroe this morning. I guess I have pork on the brain.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Gator gar said:


> Congratulations Nick and dbullard. I know he has to be excited. I wish I would have remembered the festival was today, too. I would have made a trip to Conroe this morning. I guess I have pork on the brain.


 I bet you got pig on the brain!! Your phone broke? Did you get anymore piggies last night?


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Awesome!!!*

Great job Yall, Congrats to yall! Nick had to be excited,thats a great gift you put him on Dad! One never to be forgotten!! :cheers:


----------

